# newsyslog lost config  at reboot



## bdario58 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hello,
FreeBSD 12.2.0.4
I use newsyslog to rotate my own log files
the /etc/newsyslog.conf contains:

```
<include> /etc/newsyslog.conf.d/*
<include> /usr/local/etc/newsyslog.conf.d/*
/var/log/nastrix/backup_log root:wheel 644 7 * $D18
/var/log/nastrix/durata_log root:wheel 644 7 * $D18
```
All works fine until a reboot when /etc/newsyslog.conf lost the last two lines.
Can someone help me?
Thanks so much.
Best regards.
Dario


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2021)

bdario58 said:


> FreeBSD 12.2.0.4


Isn't that XigmaNAS?

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



bdario58 said:


> All works fine until a reboot when /etc/newsyslog.conf lost the last two lines.


That isn't something FreeBSD would do. So this is specific to XigmaNAS.


----------



## bdario58 (Sep 14, 2021)

yep, XigmaNAS is correct.
Thanks a lot
Dario


----------

